# Andare a "Maxima" vs. in "Maxima"?



## Arnoldas

C'è una rete dei negozi che si chiama "Maxima". Allora come sarebbe corretto: andare a "Maxima" oppure andare in "Maxima"? Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se esiste una *catena* di negozi che si chiama XYZ, io vado *da* XYZ.


----------



## Starless74

Buongiorno, Arnoldas
quando ci si riferisce a nomi di negozi ma anche di ristoranti, bar, ecc., di solito si dice: "_Andare _*da* xxx".

[ incrociata ]


----------



## Arnoldas

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se esiste una *catena* di negozi che si chiama XYZ, io vado *da* XYZ.


Certo che deve essere una catena e non una rete. Ho sbagliato. 🤭  Grazie Paul!

Quindi i nomi dei negozi, dei ristoranti, dei bar corrispondono ai nomi di professioni (p.es., andare dalla sarta)? Sì?


----------



## Starless74

Arnoldas said:


> Quindi i nomi dei negozi, dei ristoranti, dei bar corrispondono ai nomi di professioni [...] ?


Non direi che "corrispondono"; semplicemente, in entrambi questi casi si dice "vado *da*... / vado *dal*...".


----------



## Arnoldas

E come si dice corretto? Vado da "Maxima" oppure vado dalla "Maxima"?


----------



## Starless74

Arnoldas said:


> Vado da "Maxima"


----------



## Arnoldas

Grazie Starless! 🤗


----------



## Arnoldas

Chiedo scusa amici, però su internet ho trovato qualche espressione "per andare all'IKEA". Come mai? 🤔


----------



## Mary49

Io direi "Vado al Maxima". Qui diciamo "Vado all'Alì (catena di supermercati)", "Vado all'Ipercity, all'Interspar, al Despar", ecc.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Credo che nessuno direbbe vado da Ipercity o da Ikea.   Per rispondere ad Arnoldas, direi che per quanto concerne l'uso delle preposizioni vi sono sempre molte eccezioni, non solo in italiano per la verità.


----------



## bearded

Dato che per anni ho detto ''vado alla 'Standa', per analogia a me suonerebbe corretto anche ''vado alla 'Maxima' ''


----------



## Arnoldas

E allora le risposte dell'egregio Moderatore e di Starless??? 😲


----------



## bearded

Tra i madrelingua non c'è_ sempre_ l'unanimità.   O magari, se aspettiamo, mi daranno ragione..


----------



## Arnoldas

Grazie carissimi! La risposta l'ho già trovata nella Grammatica italiana di Luca Serianni. Buon fine settimana a voi tutti! 🤗


----------



## Starless74

Ammetto di non conoscere Maxima.  
Concedetemi esempi divagatorii, solo per completare quanto detto sopra (e in parte smentirlo  ):

In alcuni casi, direi senz'altro "*da*": vado *da* McDonald's, *da* Bulgari, *da* Leroy Merlin...
In altri, specie se per il marchio è uso l'articolo, in entrambi i modi: da Ikea / all'Ikea; da Feltrinelli / alla Feltrinelli; da Carrefour / al Carrefour_..._
Tuttavia, soltanto: *alla* Coop. 
Mai, invece, le preposizioni semplici "a" e "in".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Starless74 said:


> In alcuni casi, direi senz'altro "*da*": vado *da* McDonald's, *da* Bulgari, *da* Leroy Merlin...


Non immaginavo che l'uso della preposizione _da_ fosse così diffuso a Roma. 
Io direi: _vado al McDonald's _e mai _da Ikea_ o da Feltrinelli, unicamente all'Ikea o alla Feltrinelli ( a meno che Feltrinelli non sia il salumiere dietro l'angolo).


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Non immaginavo che l'uso della preposizione _da_ fosse così diffuso a Roma.


A dire il vero, non mi sento di parlare a nome di tutti i miei concittadini... Magari farò un sondaggio.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Olaszinhok said:


> Credo che nessuno direbbe vado da Ipercity o da Ikea.


Credi male.
Qui si usano indifferentemente entrambe le versioni "Vado da/all' Ikea".
Come già sottolineato, a seconda della catena una preposizione può suonare meglio dell'altra.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se esiste una *catena* di negozi che si chiama XYZ, io vado *da* XYZ.


Mi pare che qui s'indicasse soltanto la preposizione _da_; prendo comunque atto di quanto riportato nel tuo ultimo  intervento*. *


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Olaszinhok said:


> Mi pare che qui s'indicasse soltanto la preposizione da; prendo comunque atto di quanto riportato nel tuo ultimo  intervento*. *


Non direi mai "vado *al* Maxima", ma solo DA.
Con altre catene invece, per me vale l'opposto - "andare *all'*Esselunga" (mai sentito nessuno dire DA) ma anche "andare *da* Trony".


----------



## Arnoldas

Cari amici, vi ringrazio vivamente delle vostre cortesi risposte!


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> In alcuni casi, direi senz'altro "*da*": vado *da* McDonald's, *da* Bulgari, *da* Leroy Merlin...


Interessantemente, tutti questi nomi sono direttamente collegabili con cognomi personali. Il _Coop _chiaramente non lo è. Per quanto riguarda _Ikea _o _Carefour _uno spontaneamente non sa da dove vengono questi nomi .... Per di più, una ditta può "consistere" anche da una sola persona.

Voglio dire che forse l'uso della preposizione _*da*_ con nomi di compagnie e ditte sia storicamente dovuto ad una sorta di  "presonificazione  spontanea" di questi nomi. Questo potrebbe spiegare anche l'uso diverso a seconda delle regioni o persone in alcuni casi.

(E' solo una mia ipotesi ....)


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> tutti questi nomi sono direttamente collegabili con cognomi personali


Sì, è plausibile che il _*da*_ provenga per imitazione da quelle attività soltamente identificate col proprietario:
_ci vediamo_ _*da* Mario_ (L. Ligabue), _vado_ _*dal* barbiere_... ecc.


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> ... è plausibile che il _*da*_ provenga per imitazione da quelle attività soltamente identificate col proprietario: _ci vediamo_ _*da* Mario_ (L. Ligabue), _vado_ _*dal* barbiere_... ecc.


Sì, esatto, è questo che volevo dire. Per di pìù, un fenomeno alquanto simile (anche se non uguale) esiste anche in altre lingue.

(P.S. prima ho scritto_ il Coop_. Mi viene in mente che_ la Coop_ sarebbe più logico, visto che si tratta di _"la cooperativa_". No?....)


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> Sì, esatto, è questo che volevo dire. Per di pìù, un fenomeno alquanto simile (anche se non uguale) esiste anche in altre lingue.
> 
> (P.S. prima ho scritto_ il Coop_. Mi viene in mente che_ la Coop_ sarebbe più logico, visto che si tratta di _"la cooperativa_". No?....)


Sì, esatto. _Andare alla Coop_.


----------



## giginho

Giusto per buttare altra carne al fuoco, segnalo l'uso (per me aberrante) di alcuni abitanti di particolari zone della Lombardia che dicono "andiamo in coop" / "se vai in coop, comprami del pane".

A Torino questo modo di dire viene stigmatizzato come milanese e viene assai preso in giro.


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> A Torino questo modo di dire viene stigmatizzato come milanese e viene assai preso in giro


Anche a Milano - dai non milanesi . Ma ormai temo che sia un uso diffuso in tutta Italia (''lavoro in Rai'', ''tutte le mattine mi recavo in Fiat'' - per non parlare di ''in Regione Lombardia'' - vedi altro thread).


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> "lavoro in Rai'', ''tutte le mattine mi recavo in Fiat''


In effetti, per descrivere il proprio luogo di lavoro (non necessariamente esercizi commerciali, anzi specialmente gli altri), "in..." è assai diffuso.
Forse anche questo meriterebbe un thread a sé.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Anche a Milano - dai non milanesi . Ma ormai temo che sia un uso diffuso in tutta Italia (''lavoro in Rai'', ''tutte le mattine mi recavo in Fiat'' - per non parlare di ''in Regione Lombardia'' - vedi altro thread).


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao amici,

Ho una proposta .... Nei casi in cui riportate esempi dell'uso regionale o non standard, ecc., potreste sempre indicare anche la forma standard o corretta (p.e. tra parentesi). Questo servirebbe agli stranieri di essere sicuri nell'uso corretto. Per di più, meglio si memorizzano le versioni corrette, se uno le vede esplicitamente in forma scritta.

P.e.  .... alcuni dicono "lavoro in Rai"  (invece di "_alla Ra_i") ....

(Vi prego di non prendere questa mia idea come critica, anzi, vi sono grato per le informazioni di questo tipo ...)

P.S. Suppongo che correttamente si dica _lavoro alla Rai_ ....


----------



## Olaszinhok

Francis, con le preposizioni diventa un po' complicato. Se fosse per me, _andare in posta, da Ikea o in Coop, etc. _sarebbero da matita rossa, ma ci sarà sempre qualcuno che dirà, dalle mie parti si usa così e non si può fare, come puoi ben capire.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> .... con le preposizioni diventa un po' complicato .... come puoi ben capire


 Sì, capisco benissimo. Quella mia "proposta" l'ho pensata nel senso generale, non appunto nel caso delle preposizioni. Ma non necessariame si dovrebbe trattare di una forma rigorosamente corretta che forse in alcuni casi neanche esiste. Comunque, suppongo che nella maggior parte di tali casi esista almeno una forma consigliabile  .....

Per esempio, io spontaneamente direi "lavoro alla Rai" e non "lavoro in Rai". Ma non essendo madrelingua italiano, dopo aver letto l'attuale discussione, oltre a "lavoro in Rai", riesco ad immaginare anche "lavoro dalla Rai", "lavoro da Rai", "lavoro nella Rai" (anche se queste varianti non mi piacciono).. Quindi credo che uno straniero (in generale) apprezzerebbe qualche indicazione per quanto riguarda la forma "consigliabile" (o accettabile o standard .... o chiamiamola comunque).


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> lavoro dalla Rai", "lavoro da Rai",


No, proprio no, in questo caso.


----------

